# C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (C2Motorsports)*

congrats guys, ya deserve it








mmmm... I like the one in the black shirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (C2Motorsports)*

Congrats Chris, Jeff and Jacob.








With high quality hardware and flawless tuning I don't this will be the last award you guys will see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

CONGRATS!! DEF DESERVE IT!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys...
Jeff/Jacob did an incredible job with the R34 tuning, and in just 6 hours








I know that the owner of the car had been through quite-a-few heartaches as we have all read about here on the Vortex; we were happy that we could turn his project around for him, and get him back to smiling about his car.
We are looking forward to keeping the momentum going in regards to R32, 24V, 12V, and 8V tuning.
Looking to see everybody at Waterfest.
chris
c2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:22 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Congrats guys! well deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

badass !! sign me up for some fueling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

hahah, Chris which one are you? the one in the dazy dukes?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hahah, Chris which one are you? the one in the dazy dukes?









I am whichever one YOU want me to be


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

you are a true salesman. lol. congrats man!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ we were happy that we could turn his project around for him, and get him back to smiling about his car.

And that is what makes C2 great!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Jeff/Jacob did an incredible job with the R34 tuning, and in just 6 hours









Wouldn't that make it into the Guiness Book?
Good job guys, well earned award http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And soon to be boosting in the Middle East


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hahah, Chris which one are you? the one in the dazy dukes?









im pretty sure Chris is in the yellow glasses.
I can say without a doubt that Brandon is VERY happy with the job you guys did on his car. he is all smiles and cant stop talking about it. 
cant stop driving the car.
i am taking it out for a spin tonight. i cant wait to feel what you guys did with it!!


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Those who haven't heard of C2 yet soon will, I'll make sure of it.
A full review is forthcoming.
Thanks again, we achieved 110% of my goals.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_Those who haven't heard of C2 yet soon will, I'll make sure of it.
A full review is forthcoming.
Thanks again, we achieved 110% of my goals.

so what did it end up putting down?








gratz on finally getting the customer service that you deserve.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
so what did it end up putting down?








gratz on finally getting the customer service that you deserve.

We don't know yet, but it is WAY stronger than it was when it made 440WHP.
I'll share the info as soon as I can.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

i look forward to your updates. I've been following all of your build up threads over in the r32 forum.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
im pretty sure Chris is in the yellow glasses.


Yup - and Jeff is on the right. 
Were the girls part of the prize? Hopefully Jeff brought one back to CT for me.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (azsightsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azsightsound* »_Those who haven't heard of C2 yet soon will, I'll make sure of it.
A full review is forthcoming.
Thanks again, we achieved 110% of my goals.

we all know them well here in the FI forum.








I know how you feel right now being that I had a similar situation occur unfortunately and if you would like to hear about it feel free to IM me. 
As for being 110% satisified...
there was a time I thought being 110% satisfied wasn't possible in the VW tuning scene. I thought it could only get to be "good enough"
That was until I met Jeff and his obsession (which we all love him for) with perfection and how he strives to make EVERY car run as strong and as solid as it possibly can. 
Expensive lesson to learn...sure -but I learned one too. 
Important thing is now you can SAFELY beat up your car and enjoy every second of it.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Again you guys did a great job on the software it couldn't have turned out any better. I am very happy to have been able to help out with this as much as I did. Bravo C2 on yet another awesome project!


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Congratulations to you guys. Your software is amazing and it worked flawless when i had it running in my Vr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

A huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2!!! I have nothing but good words to say about them. I have only ran C2 fueling on my VRT and it is absolutely amazing. 
You guys deserve this and many more awards in the future. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Brett0712)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I know over the years, seeing you post here and hearing great positive feedback from your many customers that you guys are a TOP NOTCH VW TUNER.
Hard work = accomplishments and accolades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








EDIT FOR POOR SPELLING....










_Modified by LSinLV at 8:14 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

larry you spelled CONGRATULATIONS WRONG


----------



## [email protected] Suspension (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected] Suspension)*

I just wanna say Congrats to the hole C2 staff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I live far away from you guys, but still you provided me with top notch software and service. Thanx for letting me get my VR6 Turbo up and running with the US ecu on my car.






















It was all plug and play. Funny thing was that the car had NO issues after the first start up. No, nothing.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:32 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_









Great software!!!!


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (phatvw)*

congrats guys....keep up the good work. Car is running like a champ with the C2 stuff...Chris and Jeff provided me a lot of help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlueMk3VR6 at 9:30 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (BlueMk3VR6)*

That's what's up


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (2kjettaguy)*

Congrats guys!!! All that hard work and knowledge is paying off for you!!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Are you guys back home or are there still other events and awards you are chasing?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Are you guys back home or are there still other events and awards you are chasing?









We are in until we leave for Waterfest 7.19.07
C2


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Thanks for letting us know Chris. I'll wait for you to come back from Waterfest to finalize the things I discussed with you. All the luck!!!
Oh by the way, I hope you have one of those C2 shirts laying around because I'd love to have one


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Jeff,
I hope your wife doesn't sign on to vortex b/c she'll rip you a knew one if she sees this.








Congrats guys.
See you soon.


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats.








Nice socks.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

I want your job Chris / Jeff / Jacob


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports receives Street Tuner Challenge award at 07 Dubwars (C2Motorsports)*

Nice work guys, well deserved.
You get a second prize for goofy grin.... where was that blonde's other hand







?
-m


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We are in until we leave for Waterfest 7.19.07
C2

Congrats








Are you Guys heading to H20 this year?
I would like to thank you all in person and lay down some new 8v dyno runs while I'm there








Dave
PS. car runs perfect all day every day....even in 100 degree heat with the AC running full blast at 14psi.......Yes I still need to drop the compression.....but have been busy with the buisness and the logistics of moving to FL










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 7:06 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

You guys build some nice software but you *suck* when it comes to dealing with women, you could at least cop a cheap feel on them tits







instead of hugging on their waist.lol
congrats on the award http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







CONGRATS GUYS! Your software is the bomb! 
As we say in Hawaii Ho! BRAH MEAN THAT CHICS!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Congrats








Are you Guys heading to H20 this year?


Yes, we will be in the NGP Racing booth.
chris
C2


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

You guys deserve that reward,if you guys weren't around,there would be a lot more "Engines In Pieces"..........






















Glad you are doing so good,and helping people live their "turbo dreams".


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

so who is who, I would like to know who I talk to on the phone and on im's?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Yes, we will be in the NGP Racing booth.
chris
C2

Great.......I'l bring you Nice Gents all a beer......or 10


----------

